# "Mi pequeño manual de instalación de gentoo" de gOsu

## PITUCALEYA

Hola a todos:

A través de otro foro he encontrado éste. En el otro foro he visto un artículo titulado "Mi pequeño manual de instalación de gentoo" de un forero de éste foro llamado gOsu. Me gustaría saber si existe ese artículo en modo texto como documento descargable. Ante la imposibilidad de encontrar a dicho forero, os pregunto a todos por si lo sabeis.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## esteban_conde

En el menu de arriba usa buscar selecciona buscar por nombre, escribe g0su y pulsa el boton buscar, te saldran un motón de posts de este compañero, si tienes un poco de paciencia por los titulos creo que lo encontrarás.

----------

## gringo

buscando en google sale este enlace p.ej.

de cualquier manera seguro que está obsoleto, usa mejor la documentacion oficial. 

saluetes

----------

## PITUCALEYA

Si, ese enlace es de donde yo vengo, pero quería saber si existe ese documento en versión texto.

Respecto a la documentación, no tiene nada que ver con ese tutorial para instalar un Gentoo mínimo sin tener ni idea. Es una joyita.

Voy a buscar en el buscador.

----------

## PITUCALEYA

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> En el menu de arriba usa buscar selecciona buscar por nombre, escribe g0su y pulsa el boton buscar, te saldran un motón de posts de este compañero, si tienes un poco de paciencia por los titulos creo que lo encontrarás.

 

Pues no, no sale nada buscando por autor. Alomejor ya no está en el foro y se han borrado todos.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pon solamente el nombre y deja en blanco el resto, te saldrán todos o casi todos los mensajes, parece que hubo una discusion con ferdy.

----------

## PITUCALEYA

Vale, es que yo lo ponía en autor, no en el texto a buscar.

Ya he localizado al autor y le he mandado un mensaje.

A ver si me responde.

----------

